# Electric Bass Guitar..



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*First time making a guitar...*

Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…

It even has a name

CHERRY DEMON….cool hey

And so does he… Johnathan…

He had never built one but was going to give it a try…

Today we finally got together to build it… you got it… He and I are going to build our first electric bass guitar.. together….

Found a nice piece of Hoop Pine… only bit big enough… and light to boot…

















Using his prototype for a template, marked out the blank and then went to the band saw to rough out the shape.

















Smoothed the curves on the Disc sander and the Spindle sander…NOTE that is a pencil mark for the centre line not a glue line… it is one solid piece of Hoop Pine..









Routered all edges top and bottom with a 1/2 inch round over bit and off to the ROS to smooth the blank all over…









I figured that Jonathan would like to be able to say he made it….... so I did a little and then he did the rest..









Back to Johnathan's house and a little grain filler to smooth out some small defects…

This Guitar is going to be sprayed Cherry…so we need to make sure it is a smooth as a bowling ball…

As this is almost pro bono, I figure he can do most of the work…

Once each week for a few hours… next week it is the Neck… better watch some videos to see what I have to teach him next… learning curve for both of us… I may even learn to play the guitar when it is finished…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


I got sick of cutting boards and am now making electric bass guitars…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Cool work Larry looks like fun.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Nice work Larry. You can still use the back of the guitar as a cutting board..


----------



## scoops (Oct 6, 2011)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Good one, Larry! I made a Lap Steel Guitar a few years ago out of Rose Alder….had a bit of help from a bloke over at Ningi who had been playing a lap steel since he was 14. It turned out really good, nice sound….but then he moved up to Warwick before I'd learnt to play it properly! Long way to go for a lesson! Good to see a young fella having a go at making his own…..and good to see you showing him!


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Great project. I really enjoy seeing guitars made by wood workers. Lots of variety.

Degoose, do your guitars look like cutting boards? I bet a cool guitar body could be made from some of your board designs. I don't know but it sounds like it would be fun.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Geoff, been thinking that might be a go next time…
Des, We is learning together…
Mike, cut the cheese with the strings..
Jim, If it aint fun I aint doin it…


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


You're thinking of learning to *play *the thing? For the sake of your marriage, when you practice, hook the amp to a pair of headphones and* not* the speakers!

I can hear it from here: endless renditions of "Waltzing Matilda" in very low tones…

Looking good, as usual Larry my friend. Good on ya for helping the lad.

Paul


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Nice Larry. A new skill and product is always a useful thing. Plus it is great to pass on some of your skill and knowledge to a youngster. Have fune with it.

I must agree wit Paul though - headphones are a wonderfull thing!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Hi Larry. I wonder if we will soon have guitars turning up with geometrical designs? Or why not a guitar that can also be used as a cutting board? It would be great for entertaining at BBQs, lol.

It's nice of you to take the time to help Jonathan out with his project. Looking forward to sees the whole build.


----------



## GoPhillies (Feb 4, 2011)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Very cool build, can't wait to follow this one…..rock on!!!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Sweet.
What a way to branch out and try new things.
This is a nice thing you are doing. Good for you.

Steve


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


That's a change.

Jonathan got a great teacher. very nice of you for helping Larry!


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


cant wait to see it done should liik cool
what are you going to do about the long rod that goes thru the neck to keep it straight and for adjusting the neck later in its life when it starts to bow?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,

You should do a few out of your cutting boards. Probably sell like hotcakes.

Lee


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Good looking start, good looking young man, and great project….did you say you were going to learn to play it as well ? Oh your neighbors are gonna be some happy folks ! Oh and since it's a base, you might wanna put a little double sided tape on the bottom of the good lady's favorite china and collectibles ! Boom ba boom bawoom ba boom ! Love me some base runs…..have fun my friend !


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


I cutting board guitar…..................awesome!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


the stern zen master
smiling inwardly

the young grasshopper
concentrating on the sound
of sanding

the giant leap
into the unknown

where everything 
comes together

and from the silence

TWOOINK !


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Just like the Man from Mars
He's through with bars
He's through with cars
And now he only makes guitars!

(Thanks to Blondie for the inspiration)


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Looks like fun!!!!!!!!!!

I am anxious to see the final product.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun project!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Looks like a real challenge - a fun one too, Larry. It's certainly something I've never done before! I'm waiting to see your next post!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


jam on Larry, jam on


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Change keeps us moving forward and young at heart. Have fun. I like working with younger people for that reason. PLUS, they think we are so smart and talented!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Interesting blog Larry - I look forward to following along. I am anxious to try a build with my oldest Son.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Man Alive!

That was a Switch!

Looks like you found another COOL to make!

I'l bet you can get more money for them also!

Are you going to install all of the electronics, etc. too?

You will make some pretty good LOOKING stuff… I'm sure!

Will be nice to follow your adventure…

Thank you for letting us follow you.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


OK, OK, OK….......love it.

Watching with great interest….......

..........and, you never know what might come of this in the commercial realm…....


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


If you do end out making more guitars….. I *REALLY* can not wait to see what you come up with!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Looking good Larry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Moving into new territory? Looks like you have a handle on it!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Nice start…also good project to break away from the cutting boards,
the next few weeks you'll have a lot of fun. It's also so good that
your helping a freind out.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Joenathan maybe a lucky young man by having you as a good master, but I'm worry he may start drinking twice and would'nt bother to play music.
I'm sure you're heading to a very good result, my friend.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


Well done, Larry. I'll bet you can build just about anything if you put your mind to it. I really enjoyed your blogs on cutting boards and saved them in case you never do another one!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *First time making a guitar...*
> 
> Late last year, the boys at the local hardware sent a young bloke over to buy some timber so he could build a Guitar… Electric Bass that is…
> 
> ...


*Lazy Larry's basket-weave-guitar-body … I can see it now*.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Contouring... or shaping the body...*

As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist









When played the contour would be at the back of the guitar and to the top… I know I am preaching to the choir but some of my readers are even less knowledgeable than me…









Using a ROS and 80 grit the contour is smoothed and shaped for comfort… Sanding willcontinue through to 220 grit..
Starting to look like a guitar…








This photo shows the contour after sanding.
And a quick comparison… bought guitar that is the basis for this build … and the homegrown version.. with variations.
All the pickups, bridges, controls are set in place to see how it will look..










And one more from a slightly different angle…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


Looking good Larry.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


Nice one Larry. The blue one looks like a Fender Precision Bass copy, a Fender Jazz Bass has a shorter thinner neck for faster action. Although the made body styles maybe different, the mechanics of it all are Fender influenced.
Glad you have the chance to learn how to make one and also help out the guy, but honestly Larry, I don't see you in a group.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike,
Roger, with my new hat and my lederhosen, I would look good playing bass…lol Austrian Rock…


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


A whole new direction for you Lars
and it looks like you're up to the Challenge… 
Well Done!!


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


Lederhosen ? My gawd, will you fellers be holding auditions for a lead singer ? I really look snappy in my lederhosen , Austrian rock, Ya ! ........the bass looking good !


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


oh how sweet it tis


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


Looking good Larry !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


now you need to make one of these 
to go along with

rocktoberfest









when you all get famous
maybe 'grizzyla'
can play the tambourine with you
in her red dress


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


I see a great sounding guitar in that piece of wood you are crafting. Can't wait to hear how it sounds.
-Don


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


Looks good to me Larry ,I'm one of the guy's who knows less than you. I hope your not getting ready to go on tour, how could take your beastie with you?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


its looking really good, and shaping it like you are is looking like it will be comfy for the user, i dont know anything about guitars but it looks like you do, im along for the ride here…enjoy…grizz


----------



## NaFianna (Feb 11, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


Its gonna be a beauty. Nice bit of colour in that hoop pine.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


Larry,

That's really looking SUPER GOOD!

I think you've found a New field for your woodworking!

Are you sure about possible Patent infringements? You don't want to get into a bunch of legal BS…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


One nice job Mate.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


Nice job. Soon you'll be working for Fender!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


... or maybe Bumper… LOL


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


Looks good, Larry.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


Keep at it Larry. You look to be on track. Very nice.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Contouring... or shaping the body...*
> 
> As you will see from the following pics the back of the body of the guitar blank has been scarfed out with the bandsaw.. this is for comfort when the guitar is tilted out from the guitarist
> 
> ...


I wish you all the best, Larry, with your new line.
Larry, the chuping baord creater. Larry, the guitarist, Larry, the singer. Larry, with wood, you are Mr. Everything.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Now for the neck...*

My fellow first time Luthier, Johnathan, arrived yesterday with a large lump of Hard Rock Maple over his shoulder…

Here it is running through the sanding thicknesser…









Being flat sawn, we need to rip it into thinner strips and then rotate and reglue to make it appear to be quarter sawn… much more stable..

Before taking it to the table saw for ripping, it was a few passes on the jointer to make a nice edge to go against the T/S fence…










Stips are cut…










After rolling on the glue. it is into the clamps for at least 24 hours…probably more…









Progress is slow but then Rome was not build in a day..
Next post will be routing a groove for the truss rod and beginning the cutting and shaping of the next and head stock…

Stay tuned…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now for the neck...*
> 
> My fellow first time Luthier, Johnathan, arrived yesterday with a large lump of Hard Rock Maple over his shoulder…
> 
> ...


looks great larry, i cant remember how the truss rod is covered after you rout out the groove for it, maybe that is in your next post, good work mate…..i like them shorts too, show off them nice legs…lol…whoo weeee


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now for the neck...*
> 
> My fellow first time Luthier, Johnathan, arrived yesterday with a large lump of Hard Rock Maple over his shoulder…
> 
> ...


Hello Bob, glad you like the legs…lol… the truss rod is covered by the fret board… will be in the next post or the one after…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now for the neck...*
> 
> My fellow first time Luthier, Johnathan, arrived yesterday with a large lump of Hard Rock Maple over his shoulder…
> 
> ...


thanks larry…..how has the timber sale gone, getting close maybe to having the laser, or have you gotten it already, when you do get it , id love to have a peek at it…have a great day…or is it night, i cant remember…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now for the neck...*
> 
> My fellow first time Luthier, Johnathan, arrived yesterday with a large lump of Hard Rock Maple over his shoulder…
> 
> ...


Good so far Larry.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now for the neck...*
> 
> My fellow first time Luthier, Johnathan, arrived yesterday with a large lump of Hard Rock Maple over his shoulder…
> 
> ...


good to see 
we are moving on with jonathans guitar again

new projects
and methods 
for us all

a little hairy for me

but bears would like hair
i guess


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Now for the neck...*
> 
> My fellow first time Luthier, Johnathan, arrived yesterday with a large lump of Hard Rock Maple over his shoulder…
> 
> ...


Larry, you're thinking right during this First-Time event!

Looking REAL good!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Now for the neck...*
> 
> My fellow first time Luthier, Johnathan, arrived yesterday with a large lump of Hard Rock Maple over his shoulder…
> 
> ...


No David, I am not going to shave my legs… lol
Thanks Joe… We are taking our time and working it all out… to see if we do it in the right order and don't forget any steps along the way…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Now for the neck...*
> 
> My fellow first time Luthier, Johnathan, arrived yesterday with a large lump of Hard Rock Maple over his shoulder…
> 
> ...


Looks good Larry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Now for the neck...*
> 
> My fellow first time Luthier, Johnathan, arrived yesterday with a large lump of Hard Rock Maple over his shoulder…
> 
> ...


If you are wearing shorts in the shop and posting on here…................. I think it should be up to a vote whether you have to shave or go to long pants ;-))


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Now for the neck...*
> 
> My fellow first time Luthier, Johnathan, arrived yesterday with a large lump of Hard Rock Maple over his shoulder…
> 
> ...


Looks fun!!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Now for the neck...*
> 
> My fellow first time Luthier, Johnathan, arrived yesterday with a large lump of Hard Rock Maple over his shoulder…
> 
> ...


Long pants is my vote.

Those are horrible legs…

Nice work, though.

Lee


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Now for the neck...*
> 
> My fellow first time Luthier, Johnathan, arrived yesterday with a large lump of Hard Rock Maple over his shoulder…
> 
> ...


Hey guys. Since when are nice legs a prerequisite for woodworkers? Leave poor Larry alone! He can't help it if the good Lord gave him talented fingers and ugly legs! 

Paul


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Last weeks efforts..*

It is this week already and have not posted pics of last weeks efforts…


















































































Well that is all the holes drilled for the knobs and pots…all done last week.

This week we cut the pocket for the neck… using the TWC… stay tuned…


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Last weeks efforts..*
> 
> It is this week already and have not posted pics of last weeks efforts…
> 
> ...


This thing is looking really nice. I'm getting the craving to build one myself now, which is bad since I have lots of other projects queued up.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Last weeks efforts..*
> 
> It is this week already and have not posted pics of last weeks efforts…
> 
> ...


Getting wired.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Last weeks efforts..*
> 
> It is this week already and have not posted pics of last weeks efforts…
> 
> ...


Neat.
I can not imagine making a guitar. 
I guess we could do anything given the wood, but wow, good job.

Steve


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Last weeks efforts..*
> 
> It is this week already and have not posted pics of last weeks efforts…
> 
> ...


This is also on my "to do" list - eventually…... Great job so far - keep posting as I am learning quite a bit on this series!

-bob


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Last weeks efforts..*
> 
> It is this week already and have not posted pics of last weeks efforts…
> 
> ...


I'm already hearin a few good rifts comin outta that nice guitar


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Last weeks efforts..*
> 
> It is this week already and have not posted pics of last weeks efforts…
> 
> ...


Nice job!

I've never seen *Pots* installed that way before… LOL

COOL…

POT… short for potentiometers… just in case… LOL


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Last weeks efforts..*
> 
> It is this week already and have not posted pics of last weeks efforts…
> 
> ...


Cool!!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Last weeks efforts..*
> 
> It is this week already and have not posted pics of last weeks efforts…
> 
> ...


Nice work, Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Yesterday...*

Marked out the shape of the headstock…









Off to the band saw cut the relief on the headstock… sliced off the excess…[will be smoothed at the TWC]



















I find having the resaw guide [MagSwitch brand] is easier on the other side of the blade…









And now for the Demon shape….









Involving Johnathan in each part of the build… it is his after all … I am just providing the workshop.. and some tuition…
NB…. the offcuts were taped to the blank so we could cut the shape…
Smoothing the headstock at the TWC… [the ability to thickness part of a project with out interferring with the rest…]


















The tapers of the neck are also cut on the bandsaw…









Rough shaping is done…

The TWC allows us to smooth the headstock…

This the headstock ready for final shaping…next week…

But while we had the TWC working… we set a pocket in the body to accept the neck…

Rather simple actually…

Clamp the body on the machine…set some parameters by eye… and then fine tune..









Using a half inch straight flute cutter and sneaking up on the depth..









A little closer….









Final depth achieved…









Quick check with the sample neck…









Looks like a nice fit..

Zoom out…









I know this post is a little longer than I normally put up… but we did get a fair amount done yesterday… and I know that there are a lot of peoples watching… and hopefully learning…

Next jam session …lol… will be next Tuesday… due mainly to the Brisbane Timber and Working With Wood Show… this weekend…

Unfortunately I will not be demonstrating at the show….as Ned Kelly said…

SUCH IS LIFE…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday...*
> 
> Marked out the shape of the headstock…
> 
> ...


Very awesome Larry!! I really like that Ford sign in the background also…. Thnx for driving Ford, if you do.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday...*
> 
> Marked out the shape of the headstock…
> 
> ...


Sorry to disappoint you Roger… my last car was a Ford …1962 utility… but it is now at another mans garage…
I now drive a Holden…kinda like a Chevy… but it is the top of the range… very nice to drive…
I still miss the blue oval but…


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday...*
> 
> Marked out the shape of the headstock…
> 
> ...


Cool!!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday...*
> 
> Marked out the shape of the headstock…
> 
> ...


Looks real good, Larry.

Nice work as always.

Lee


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday...*
> 
> Marked out the shape of the headstock…
> 
> ...


Johnathan will get a nice guitar and gained a lot of woodworking knowledge at the same time. Terrific!
-Don


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday...*
> 
> Marked out the shape of the headstock…
> 
> ...


OH MAN…

You're really doin it now!

Great work!

Brand New Business! YES!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday...*
> 
> Marked out the shape of the headstock…
> 
> ...


Larry you is make great progress on your bass guitar.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday...*
> 
> Marked out the shape of the headstock…
> 
> ...


Thank you Charles, glad you are following along and liking the build..


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday...*
> 
> Marked out the shape of the headstock…
> 
> ...


Looking good Larry. I am learning a thing or two through this.

Thanks


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday...*
> 
> Marked out the shape of the headstock…
> 
> ...


Looks good and coming right along Larry. I don't know much about guitars, but I sure like your magswitch fence.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday...*
> 
> Marked out the shape of the headstock…
> 
> ...


i like seeing the progresss looks great thank for sharing


----------



## DaytonHM (Dec 27, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday...*
> 
> Marked out the shape of the headstock…
> 
> ...


WOW! Most likely the most involved wood project I've ever seen! She looks good!!!

Aaron


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Late update...*

For those who are following this blog… I apologise for the delay in posting progress reports… if you want to be updated first check out my blogsite… or wait and see it here… sometimes a little after the fact…

Marked out the shape of the headstock…









Off to the band saw cut the relief on the headstock… sliced off the excess…[will be smoothed at the TWC]



















I find having the resaw guide [MagSwitch brand] is easier on the other side of the blade..









And now for the Demon shape….









Involving Johnathan in each part of the build… it is his after all … I am just providing the workshop.. and some tuition…

NB…..taped the offcuts back to the blank… to cut the shape…

Smoothing the headstock at the TWC… [the ability to thickness part of a project with out interferring with the rest…]


















The tapers of the neck are also cut on the bandsaw…









Rough shaping is done…

The TWC allows us to smooth the headstock…

This the headstock ready for final shaping…next week…

But while we had the TWC working… we set a pocket in the body to accept the neck…

Rather simple actually…

Clamp the body on the machine…set some parameters by eye… and then fine tune..









Using a half inch straight flute cutter and sneaking up on the depth..









A little closer….









Final depth achieved…









Quick check with the sample neck…









Looks like a nice fit..

Zoom out…









I know this post is a little longer than I normally put up… but we did get a fair amount done yesterday… and I know that there are a lot of peoples watching… and hopefully learning…

Next jam session …lol… will be next Tuesday…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Late update...*
> 
> For those who are following this blog… I apologise for the delay in posting progress reports… if you want to be updated first check out my blogsite… or wait and see it here… sometimes a little after the fact…
> 
> ...


Nice going!

Very interesting!

I think you could make more money making & selling Guitars instead of Cutting boards, etc. etc. LOL
(really!)


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late update...*
> 
> For those who are following this blog… I apologise for the delay in posting progress reports… if you want to be updated first check out my blogsite… or wait and see it here… sometimes a little after the fact…
> 
> ...


looking cool so far


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Late update...*
> 
> For those who are following this blog… I apologise for the delay in posting progress reports… if you want to be updated first check out my blogsite… or wait and see it here… sometimes a little after the fact…
> 
> ...


Looking good, Larry!

Lee


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Late update...*
> 
> For those who are following this blog… I apologise for the delay in posting progress reports… if you want to be updated first check out my blogsite… or wait and see it here… sometimes a little after the fact…
> 
> ...


Oh I can see some fine tunes commin outta there soon. Better tell Johnathon to get some safety glasses on..


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Late update...*
> 
> For those who are following this blog… I apologise for the delay in posting progress reports… if you want to be updated first check out my blogsite… or wait and see it here… sometimes a little after the fact…
> 
> ...


I am a watching and learning. Thanks Larry, good stuff.
-don


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Late update...*
> 
> For those who are following this blog… I apologise for the delay in posting progress reports… if you want to be updated first check out my blogsite… or wait and see it here… sometimes a little after the fact…
> 
> ...


Beautiful work. I played in a band for 20+ years and the bass player always got the girls. Does that work for bass makers as well?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Late update...*
> 
> For those who are following this blog… I apologise for the delay in posting progress reports… if you want to be updated first check out my blogsite… or wait and see it here… sometimes a little after the fact…
> 
> ...


Great blog Larry.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late update...*
> 
> For those who are following this blog… I apologise for the delay in posting progress reports… if you want to be updated first check out my blogsite… or wait and see it here… sometimes a little after the fact…
> 
> ...


Nice blog Larry and interesting work too. No need to explain the delay, I just figured you ran off and joined a rock n roll band.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Late update...*
> 
> For those who are following this blog… I apologise for the delay in posting progress reports… if you want to be updated first check out my blogsite… or wait and see it here… sometimes a little after the fact…
> 
> ...


Beautiful work, Larry.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Late update...*
> 
> For those who are following this blog… I apologise for the delay in posting progress reports… if you want to be updated first check out my blogsite… or wait and see it here… sometimes a little after the fact…
> 
> ...


Great blog as usual. I really need to finish the 2 basses I started forever ago.

Obviously the Torque Work Centre will make it much easier than my last one

Thanks Larry


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Late update...*
> 
> For those who are following this blog… I apologise for the delay in posting progress reports… if you want to be updated first check out my blogsite… or wait and see it here… sometimes a little after the fact…
> 
> ...


Hi Larry.

Tell me, when are you going into the wooden automobile business? As far as I can tell, it's about the only thing you *haven't* made of wood.

Yet.

Paul


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Shaping the neck*

Very quick update on the guitar… Johnathan has been rather busy galavanting around the South East and down to the Gold Coast…
Got him back into the workshop on Wednesday and started the final shaping of the back of the neck…..








Used a half inch radius round over bit to scarf out the rough shape… leaving quite a large quirk…








I gave Johnathan a rasp and told him to remove all the timber that did not look like a guitar neck… HMM sound a little like Mr Miyagi








He had a lot of fun









and the end result was impressive.








Getting so much closer…
So until next week….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Shaping the neck*
> 
> Very quick update on the guitar… Johnathan has been rather busy galavanting around the South East and down to the Gold Coast…
> Got him back into the workshop on Wednesday and started the final shaping of the back of the neck…..
> ...


Very well done ,WAX on dude


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Shaping the neck*
> 
> Very quick update on the guitar… Johnathan has been rather busy galavanting around the South East and down to the Gold Coast…
> Got him back into the workshop on Wednesday and started the final shaping of the back of the neck…..
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD!

... suspense… LOL


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Shaping the neck*
> 
> Very quick update on the guitar… Johnathan has been rather busy galavanting around the South East and down to the Gold Coast…
> Got him back into the workshop on Wednesday and started the final shaping of the back of the neck…..
> ...


Impressive mentor skills being passed on Larry, lol. It does look good.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Shaping the neck*
> 
> Very quick update on the guitar… Johnathan has been rather busy galavanting around the South East and down to the Gold Coast…
> Got him back into the workshop on Wednesday and started the final shaping of the back of the neck…..
> ...


Nice. Good work Larry.
Great to pass it on.

Steve


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Shaping the neck*
> 
> Very quick update on the guitar… Johnathan has been rather busy galavanting around the South East and down to the Gold Coast…
> Got him back into the workshop on Wednesday and started the final shaping of the back of the neck…..
> ...


nice legs….err.. I mean neck


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Shaping the neck*
> 
> Very quick update on the guitar… Johnathan has been rather busy galavanting around the South East and down to the Gold Coast…
> Got him back into the workshop on Wednesday and started the final shaping of the back of the neck…..
> ...


Nice work, Larry.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Shaping the neck*
> 
> Very quick update on the guitar… Johnathan has been rather busy galavanting around the South East and down to the Gold Coast…
> Got him back into the workshop on Wednesday and started the final shaping of the back of the neck…..
> ...


I wish I lived in your "neck" of the "woods", I would come over and lend a hand!!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Shaping the neck*
> 
> Very quick update on the guitar… Johnathan has been rather busy galavanting around the South East and down to the Gold Coast…
> Got him back into the workshop on Wednesday and started the final shaping of the back of the neck…..
> ...


It's slowly coming to life, and lookin good


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Shaping the neck*
> 
> Very quick update on the guitar… Johnathan has been rather busy galavanting around the South East and down to the Gold Coast…
> Got him back into the workshop on Wednesday and started the final shaping of the back of the neck…..
> ...


Nice work, Larry.

Lee


----------

